# New Nav Software is Out



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

I just got back from the dealer where my service advisor let me use the version 18.2 CD to upgrade my Nav software from 3/1-40 to 3/1-41. So far, initial impressions are that the speed of the software has been improved. On many things there used to be a slight lag time with the 4.0 software. With the 4.1 software, there is no OBC and radio at the same time, so I think it is safe to say that BMW has gotten rid of that feature, unless they are planning to add it back in later. The "Accept" screen still appears and I didn't expect anything different here (welcome to the land of lawyers, AKA, USA). They also fixed the bug on the CD "Select" screen where the Random and Scan funtions were swapped, that is the Random did Scan and Scan did Random. There are probably more fixes, but I just haven't had time to really go through the system, since I just upgraded it. Overall though it looks like this version is a "bug fixer" and I would recommend getting it installed. 

In order to get the 4.1 software though, you first need to have the 4.0 software installed from the version 18 disk. Earlier 2002 model cars do not need to worry since since they cam with the 4.0 software from the factory. If you go right to the 4.1 version using the version 18.2 disk, you will run into the problem with the "Key-CD" issue that everybody had with the version 18.1 disk. I would call you dealer to see if they got the software in yet. My dealer just got their copy on Monday. And, NO the software is NOT available for download; go to your dealer. Also this information ONLY applies to people with the MK III system (all E46 produced after 6/2000). If you have a MK II system, disregard this message. 

Chad


----------



## virtualrain (Dec 29, 2001)

Please post a thorough review of changes, fixes or enhancements when you get a chance.

Thx.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Very cool Chad. Looks like I owe Thompson BMW a visit really soon. :thumb:


----------

